# Can a Platy have babies by a swordtail



## koisworedtails (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi i was wondering if a platy can gt preg by a swordtail?


Eric


----------



## amelia (Aug 11, 2005)

Yes. It is done very often, too. The result is a fish that may have colors of a platy and a bit of a longer body, similar to a swordtail. It is called "variatus" if I remember correctly.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

most platys that you buy have some swordtail blood in them, i makes better colors and patterns


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Yes. Mine have. Just waiting to see what they look like when they grow up since the dad is a blue mickey mouse platy and the mom is an orange swordtail :lol:. I'm also wondering if any of the males will have swords when they grow up.


----------



## Mishy (Feb 1, 2006)

Yes it happens very often aswell.


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

i have only ever owned one pure platy i think... all the rest had swordtail blood. :razz:


----------



## Arlene (May 20, 2005)

What about guppy - swordtail...will they mate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2006)

Nope. They may try to but there will be no result. Like platties and mollies can't cross-breed.

Sponge


----------



## GumboJones (Mar 6, 2006)

*So thats whats happening to my platy.....*

This has been a very helpful post for me becuase it seems as though my Micky Mouse Sword tail has impregnated my platy too! I noticed that she recently has been getting really, really fat, and now that I know they can breed I'm pretty sure shes pregnant. 


They are in a 10 gallon tank, with 4 serpae tetras. I am afraid that the babies will be eaten immediatly by the serpaes. What can I do with my Platy to ensure some of the babies will survive? I have a net that can seperate the platy from the rest of the fish in the tank, but is it safe to keep her in there for a long time? I'm not sure how long it takes for her to give birth if shes pregnent.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

You can put her in a breder net when she gets realy big. But dont leve her in that long


----------

